# Refurbished 25 Hp merc ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

2 Things

1. I have a rebuildable "core"

2. I have an excellent Merc mechanic


What is the interest in something like this ? 


Anyone rather do this as a DIY ?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

DIY

Cost of labor will be more than the value of the motor. Use your friend as a resource.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Since a "Used" 25 Hp Merc goes for about $1500.00

Would an "Overhauled" powerhead add a significant amount to that Price ?


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

you are more than welcome to buy mine for 1500 any day of the week


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with Tail. Just not worth paying someone to the work.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Would an "Overhauled" powerhead add a significant amount to that Price ?


Not really, maybe a few hundred at best, basically all you are doing is restoring it to running condition. If you are planning on using it for a few years then I'd do it myself and enjoy the learning process.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

times 2


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Since a "Used" 25 Hp Merc  goes for about $1500.00


More like $1000 to maybe $1200 for one in excellent condition.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess SMOH Means nothing in the marine world ...

in Aviation It's very Important ...

We have Crankshafts that are only good for 300 Hrs ... so an engine with a Fresh overhaul and NEW Crank is worth many times more than a "good" running motor with 275 Hrs ...

Dave


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

when boat engines break they dont fall out of the sky tho.. lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> when boat engines break they dont fall out of the sky tho.. lol


That is the absolute truth! We've responded to quite a few redbirds. One common theme on the "experimental" planes is they often use converted car motors because they are much less expensive, and it shows .

Personally, and this is really only my opinion, I look at outboards the same way I buy a car. I would rather have a car with 150k miles on it with the original drivetrain that still functions well and has good compression, then a car with 80k miles and a rebuilt engine.
For a few reasons, first you never know how well the motor might have been rebuilt, or who did it, and I personally believe it's hard to beat the factory. Also if a car has high miles but is in great condition then that means it was taken care of. The car with 80k miles may have less mileage, but might have been dogged around which means other parts will fail soon too. 
Rebuild it on the cheap and sell it, or use it, but I wouldn't do it to make a profit. Just my $0.02.


----------

